# Autoflower canopy - 56 days from sprout



## Buffalo Ganj (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi all. Just wanted to share a pic of my current canopy of autos. These girls are at 56 days today so have 2-3 more weeks minimum and continue to fill out and thicken up daily! Vicki, on the right, is GG and Xena, on the left, is Bruce Banner. Wanda, the lanky one in the background is White Widow, but that strain has always been larger and taken a few weeks longer to fill out than the other strains I've tried. The last WW I did yielded 8oz though, so I think it was worth the time. I even took it a week or so early so it wouldn't be so potent my buddies wouldn't smoke it with me.  Hope you enjoy the pic!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2020)

Looking good my friend.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 2, 2020)

Does the lights on the side really help? I see a couple LED's in the back.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2020)

It actually does help buds on the lower limbs. Ive done it with HOT5s.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 2, 2020)

I usually lollipop so much, I don't have much lowers. Do you lollipop or just toss the light down there and let it go?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2020)

You talking to me or him?


----------



## Buffalo Ganj (Dec 2, 2020)

I saw an increase on the weight of the lower branches after I put them in, but this was back in between my first and second grow, and my grows overlap, so a lot of factors were changing quickly at that point. I do agree with WeedHopper though, and think they help thicken those lower buds just a little bit.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 2, 2020)

You sir.


----------



## Buffalo Ganj (Dec 2, 2020)

MoNoXiDe said:


> I usually lollipop so much, I don't have much lowers. Do you lollipop or just toss the light down there and let it go?


I generally just try to get the very lowest leech branches that I can see from the way things are arranged will never get to the point where they will reach the light. I really am kind of a minimalist when it comes to trimming my girls these days. If the fan leaves aren't clogging up the middle or cutting off the air flow I leave them alone as much as I can. Do a bit of LST, tying down branches and leaf tucking just trying to give the center room and keep the tops at the same height as much as I can.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2020)

Yesser they do make the buds on the lower branches bigger. And i only do that with plants i let grow as they are. I dont lollipop.


----------

